# boat with no title



## Guest

A lady near my home is having a garage sale and there is a 10ft aluminum boat for sale but she doesnt have a title or anything for the boat. Anything. Claims her deceased husband used it. W.e. how can I title it or make it legal? Thanks


----------



## bountyhunter

get a wholed of your local dmv and ask , have a paper pencil ready to take notes, get your info from them so its true stuff. also ask the person there name ,and ask for them when you go in. they,ll already knoe your story, ben there it was a walk in the park.


----------



## Misdirection

In ohio you only need a title if the boat is 14' or longer. Google ohio boat title...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guest

less than 14' i can toss it out on the lake and go fishing, the end...... is that what your telling me? lol


----------



## Misdirection

You still need to get a registration just like a canoe or kayak you just don't need a title. At 10 feet i hope you don't land anything larger than a bluegill!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guest

for 30$ i think any of us would buy it


----------



## Nimi_fisher5

Ive catch musky and pike out of my 10 footer. At times I like it more than the 17 footer. I can take it anywhere. Ride through 12 inches of water. And bang it off logs and everything else and it'll be just fine. It's also very stealthy. That's why it was good for musky and pike 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## Misdirection

The aluminum is probably worth $30 and you get the welds and rivets for free.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guest

Thanks for bashing my post. ill ask about a better boat next time.


----------



## Misdirection

Hey...i was trying to help you out with a title question...it went down hill with the throw it in the lake and go fishing post...lol.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eriesteamer

I will buy it off you no title at twice you pay for it. ven more if I have to. if this boat is made before 1970 it will need a new ohio water graft number and I know how get one. and rest to use it.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug

As stated earlier, in Ohio, titles are not issued for boats under 14 feet. You didn't say if it already had Ohio registration numbers on it, but I'm guessing it doesn't.

In that case, you have to go to an ODNR district office and have it "inspected". I believe that just means checking for a serial number and previous registration.

Make sure you get a bill of sale and take it ....not sure of exactly what the procedure is after that....but the ODNR office will tell you.


----------



## Guest

Obv I didn't plan on trolling Erie with it. I bought it. Gonna store it until next year and make the necessary moves over winter. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Carpman

Jmartin, I would start the process of getting the registration done now. It takes a long time and multiple calls and trips to the Delaware office.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug

I was in the same situation as you with a 12 foot boat I recently bought. It had Ohio numbers on it but 1 number was unreadable. I emailed the ODNR and here is there reply:

QUOTE" I tried running the numbers OH ?490 AD as a wildcard search in our watercraft registration database and the database is so huge that I just kept getting the hourglass searching. Can you make out a ghost number at all..any faint lettering of where the number was?



Bottom line..You will need to have the boat inspected by our Watercraft Officer, Dave Bresko, since you cannot find a serial number on it. Possibly he can find a HIN; if not, we will issue a new HIN number for the boat. Or does the previous owner have an old registration that may have more information on it?



You will need proof of ownership of the boat. If you can get a Bill of Sale from the previous owner, the following items must be listed on it:



Sellers name, address & signature
Buyers name, address & signature
Date sold
Amount paid
Make of boat (if you dont know write, unknown)
Approx year of boat (if you dont know, write unknown)
HIN number (write unknown)
OH #
Footage  12 ft.
Hull Material  Aluminum


If you cannot get a Bill of Sale with all of the above information on it, you will need to fill out an Affidavit of Ownership and have it notarized. The form can be found on our website.www.ohiodnr.com/watercraft, click on forms link at the bottom of page. "UNQUOTE

This was from the AKRON ODNR office


----------



## Guest

Ahh. A helpful, logical response. Thanks DFTDP.


----------



## promag

14' and under. Title not required. A note as a bill of sale with phone# and you will need it measured by a Watercraft officer. Male sure to have a appointment or make sure that the officer is on duty when you can bring it in. Best of luck and have fun with the new boat.

promag


----------



## bkr43050

I am not sure where you are located but my son just did the same process recently with a 10' boat that he bought. We didn't think his has a hull identification number but as it turned out it did. There was a number stamped in to the transom but it was small and was not with a capacity plate of any sort therefore we overlooked the number. Bottom line is that it was a relatively simple process. You just need to get the appointment set with the watercraft office. My son went over to Delaware. As mentioned make sure to have a bill of sale since you have no title. I believe the entire process was rather quick. If there is no hull identification number on the boat they will assign one and give you a tag to affix to the boat. Probably the hardest part is just getting the boat to the office unless you live real close. Once you get the hull identification number they can assign a registration. I believe there is a small administration fee for the inspection but not sure. The registration of course will be charged at the normal rate.


----------



## F1504X4

Bkr hit the nail on the head. Just et a written bill of sale from the seller and call your local watercraft office. Chances are its going to need inspected and a new hin number issued depending on age. As long as there aren't any issues with the boat the whole process will take 15minutes. The only fee charged is the registration fee. Just make sure you make an appointment with the watercraft office for the inspection. They are only offered on certain days. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

